# German Shepherd or GS LAB Mix?



## sukicopeland

So I bought a GSD from a breeder, 2 years later I bought another (just happened by chance to be the same people) He is 8 months old maybe 40 lbs and my husband is convinced he is mixed with lab. Can I get some opinions?


----------



## Carriesue

Well German shepherds do come in a solid black color and everything about your pup looks GSD except the facial structure. So I would say a mix but doesn't look lab to me, not sure what but I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## Shade

Was there no pedigree from the breeder? That's really the only ways to tell 100%. But I'd say he looks like a purebred GSD

Are you sure his weight is around 40 lbs or is that a guess? Delgado is a purebred GSD with papers and he was 56 lbs at 8 months, so if his weight is closer to 50 it might not be that unusual. What about his height?


----------



## gagsd

Your pup looks very much like my Akina. Purebred, solid black.


----------



## Carriesue

Hmm maybe it's just the angle of the photo, the head just looks too small to me and 40lbs seems awfully small for an 8 month old male. But I am not an expert by any means!


----------



## Gretchen

40lbs at 8 months is small for a GSD or Lab.


----------



## Carriesue

Actually looking at a bigger pic on my PC, he does look PB... maybe you're just off about the weight.


----------



## sukicopeland

He is small... but so is Suki his sister from another litter is only 50 lbs. The breeder was charging twice as much if I got papers. I just wanted a solid black to run with my husband. I will get some other pictures and post them. Maybe that will help. I will get some of his sister as well. Please hold


----------



## Piper'sgrl

Gretchen said:


> 40lbs at 8 months is small for a GSD or Lab.


I agree with you here.


----------



## sukicopeland

Ok I got some more pics don't mind the tongues they had just chased each other all over the yard.


----------



## EmeryGSD

Looks to be a mix if some sort. Possibly a husky mix by the looks if the ears and facial bone structure. Probably has gsd in there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd

sukicopeland said:


> Ok I got some more pics don't mind the tongues they had just chased each other all over the yard.


Are these littermates?


----------



## sukicopeland

gagsd said:


> Are these littermates?


No but they supposedly were supposed to have come from the same set of parents just a year apart.


----------



## EmeryGSD

This is a black husky gsd mix I found online









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sukicopeland

EmeryGSD said:


> This is a black husky gsd mix I found online
> View attachment 66426
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hmmm that looks oddly like my "pb" solid black doesn't it...


----------



## EmeryGSD

sukicopeland said:


> hmmm that looks oddly like my "pb" solid black doesn't it...


Definitely does. Well whether yours is or not you have a beautiful dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sukicopeland

EmeryGSD said:


> Definitely does. Well whether yours is or not you have a beautiful dog!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! He is brilliant... must be the GS half.....


----------



## carmspack

I wouldn't believe they are a repeat litter , or as you said it, from the same set of parents one year apart .

do you have any pictures or pedigree information on the adults?


----------



## lhczth

Looks like a GSD puppy to me too. It isn't uncommon for people to mistake black GSD for lab mixes.


----------



## shepherdmom

My lab was about 40 lbs when I got her spayed around 7 months... 
the op's picture looks GSD to me. 

This is what my little lab mix looks like. 










One thing about lab mixes is that the floppy ears usually win.


----------



## CoyoteFox

Hey looks mixed to me. Possibly lab but he's awfully small for either breeds at this age. 
The only way to know 100% is getting the papers though. 
Whatever he maybe though, you've got a gorgeous dog and hopefully a wonderful friend.


----------



## llombardo

Looks pure bred to me. My dog full grown only weighs 68 pounds.


----------



## llombardo

EmeryGSD said:


> This is a black husky gsd mix I found online
> View attachment 66426
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This dog isn't mixed with a husky.


----------



## MiaMoo

Definitely looks like a mix to me, couldn't give any help on what kind, though.
The shape of the head looks off for a GSD.


----------



## wolfy dog

A few drops of Kelpie blood? The eyes and ear set.....


----------



## carmspack

I said this "I wouldn't believe they are a repeat litter , or as you said it, from the same set of parents one year apart .

do you have any pictures or pedigree information on the adults"

because their head shape, muzzle length, lack of stop is quite different . 

You can get a DNA swab kit from DDC veterinary Animal DNA Testing Services

not at all expensive . 

that at least will tell you if the two are related . may as well spend a little bit more and get the test done for degenerative myelopathy . 

I believe they can do a gene sequence for breed as well.


----------

